# Come e dove avete conosciuto l'amante??



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Visto che l'altra sezione è diventata una macelleria sociale, ho pensato di proporvi un sondaggio stupido ma che personalmente mi incuriosisce parecchio. Le domande del sondaggio sono:

LUOGO IN CUI VI SIETE CONOSCIUTI:
IN CHE MODO/OCCASIONE:
DIFFERENZA DI ETA' DAL VOSTRO AMANTE:

Inizio io:

LUOGO IN CUI VI SIETE CONOSCIUTI: Diciamo sul lavoro, anche se ci accomuna solo la tipologia di lavoro e non il luogo
IN CHE MODO/OCCASIONE: Telefonata di lavoro per chiedere info tecniche, battutine stupide sul peso di lavorare in questo settore/ambiente, fine delle telefonata, sbirciata di entrambi sui profili pubblici di FB, mail sua che mi fa i complimenti, idem mia, scambio di numeri di cell. via mail, incontro e trombata.
DIFFERENZA DI ETA' DAL VOSTRO AMANTE: lei 10 anni più grande

Se volete omettere particolari fate pure, più è veritiero e meglio è.

Chi ritiene questo sondaggio una cazzata (fa bene, perchè in effetti lo è), può ritornare di là al "fronte"....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

Si in effetti è una cazzata 
pervhe chi ancora non l'ha cconosciuto 
è tagliato fuori:rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Visto che l'altra sezione è diventata una macelleria sociale, ho pensato di proporvi un sondaggio stupido ma che personalmente mi incuriosisce parecchio. Le domande del sondaggio sono:
> 
> LUOGO IN CUI VI SIETE CONOSCIUTI:
> IN CHE MODO/OCCASIONE:
> ...


ma lavori per l'istat?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si in effetti è una cazzata
> pervhe chi ancora non l'ha cconosciuto
> è tagliato fuori:rotfl::mrgreen:



Effettivamente hai ragione.......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma lavori per l'istat?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che palle.....eddai rispondete numerosi!! Se inziate ad insultare non è più credibile!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Me lo state mandando in vacca alla 2 risposta, un record


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Effettivamente hai ragione.......:rotfl::rotfl:



Non importa 
dammi un paio d'ore e saprò rispondere :mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non importa
> dammi un paio d'ore e saprò rispondere :mrgreen:


In bocca al lupo.......:up::up:


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Che palle.....eddai rispondete numerosi!! Se inziate ad insultare non è più credibile!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Me lo state mandando in vacca alla 2 risposta, un record


ma non ti ho insultato!
ma sei permaloso eh


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Credetemi, questa cosa mi incuriosisce parecchio. Dopo l'esperieza subita (bruttissima) e da me vendicata (grande cazzata), mi capita spesso quando sono in giro per lavoro o anche semplicemente passeggiando con moglie e figlio dentro un centro commerciale od in spiaggia al mare, chiedermi se tra le persone che incrocio potrei riconoscere (intendo sospettare) se tra di esse ci siano amanti/traditi e traditori e in che modo hanno iniziato questa storia.

Lo so, la mia testa ha perso ogni contatto con la realtà.........


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma non ti ho insultato!
> ma sei permaloso eh



No......ma io scherzavo :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> No......ma io scherzavo :mexican::mexican:



non è che non voglio rispondere
è che non ne sono capace


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non è che non voglio rispondere
> è che non ne sono capace


Perchè??? Dai che è facile :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma lavori per l'istat?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## killbill (5 Settembre 2013)

Io l'ho conosciuto qui sopra e ora sto come i pazzi quindi consiglio vivamente a tutti i nuovi utenti di stare attenti ad intrecciare relazioni "amorose" con persone conosciute qui sopra. Se siamo qui di solito è perché abbiamo qualche problema - non tutti, ma la maggior parte - e pensare di risolvere i nostri problemi con qualcuno che ha la testa di cazzo più o meno come la nostra è una grandissima cazzata

Mi avevano avvisata, non ci ho creduto e adesso sono ridotta mille volte peggio di quando arrivai qui, il che la dice lunga

fanculo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Visto che l'altra sezione è diventata una macelleria sociale, ho pensato di proporvi un sondaggio stupido ma che personalmente mi incuriosisce parecchio. Le domande del sondaggio sono:
> 
> LUOGO IN CUI VI SIETE CONOSCIUTI:
> IN CHE MODO/OCCASIONE:
> ...


Quale?


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quale?


:mrgreenotrei dire lo stesso


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quale?





Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreenotrei dire lo stesso



ragazze!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ragazze!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quoto! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ragazze!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no, scusa...ma la cosa la puoi leggere nei due modi opposti


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, scusa...ma la cosa la puoi leggere nei due modi opposti


lo so, ma tu
da quando porti quel cappellino
non sei più la stessa
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo so, ma tu
> da quando porti quel cappellino
> non sei più la stessa
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


questa cloche mi abbatte, lo so.magari domani cambio 
poi aver pigiato non sembra ma mi ha messa di fronte a nuove responsabilità:
come lo dirò al conte?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ragazze!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa cloche mi abbatte, lo so.magari domani cambio
> poi *aver pigiato* non sembra ma mi ha messa di fronte a nuove responsabilità:
> come lo dirò al conte?


ma allora ti riferivi a questo parlando di deflorazione?
:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa cloche mi abbatte, lo so.magari domani cambio
> poi aver pigiato non sembra ma mi ha messa di fronte a nuove responsabilità:
> come lo dirò al conte?


lo slang di questo forum
alle volte mi mette in difficoltà
pigiato? cioè zanzato?
forse il conte era il tuo promesso sposo
ed ora hai paura che ti abbandoni all'altare?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma allora ti riferivi a questo parlando di deflorazione?
> :rotfl:



detta alla Sheldon
pensavo parlasse di un coito


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma allora ti riferivi a questo parlando di deflorazione?
> :rotfl:


tu ridi ma per me è stato un trauma:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo slang di questo forum
> alle volte mi mette in difficoltà
> pigiato? cioè zanzato?
> forse il conte era il tuo promesso sposo
> ...


miliardi di post sulla risibilità del sistema e poi ho pigiato con le mie manine sante una disapprovazione:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> miliardi di post sulla risibilità del sistema e poi ho pigiato con le mie manine sante una disapprovazione:unhappy:


l'importante è che la tua virtù sia salva
di rossi ne ho pigiati 2, 
erano persone che pubblicizzavano servigi vari
in questo sito mi pare fuori luogo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> miliardi di post sulla risibilità del sistema e poi ho pigiato con le mie manine sante una disapprovazione:unhappy:


si vede che l'hai visto come un atto dovuto


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Indovina indovinello di chi era il post.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Indovina indovinello di chi era il post.


mio
effettivamente di belinate in esubero ne sto dicendo.la menopausa non è un venticello


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio
> effettivamente di belinate in esubero ne sto dicendo.la menopausa non è un venticello



Ehm...

Se il post era tuo, non si può parlare di deflorazione, ma di autoerotismo...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio
> effettivamente di belinate in esubero ne sto dicendo.la menopausa non è un venticello


Anche facendo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> 
> Se il post era tuo, non si può parlare di deflorazione, ma di autoerotismo...


ok
era mezzo secolo che ci provavo ed ora ho ceduto
che ci posso fare se son così seducente?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok
> era mezzo secolo che ci provavo ed ora ho ceduto
> che ci posso fare se son così seducente?



E' una croce, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok
> era mezzo secolo che ci provavo ed ora ho ceduto
> che ci posso fare se son così seducente?


Trovati un oculista bravo.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Trovati un oculista bravo.


non è bello ciò che  è bello eccetera.
tutto il giorno che , non sembra , ma lavoro...ed ora 
non ci vedo più dalla fame
credo che mi scofanerò (scofarrò?:singleeye
la pappa di ulisse


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è bello ciò che  è bello eccetera.
> tutto il giorno che , non sembra , ma lavoro...ed ora
> non ci vedo più dalla fame
> credo che mi scofanerò (scofarrò?:singleeye
> la pappa di ulisse


Dai oh. Madonna. Che schifo, mangi il pal?


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Madonna. Che schifo, mangi il pal?


il secam non lo digerisco
(non ci sto dentro , lo ammetto)


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il secam non lo digerisco
> (non ci sto dentro , lo ammetto)


Hai un humour vaghissimamente british. Giusto perchè sono in vena di complimenti.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è bello ciò che  è bello eccetera.
> tutto il giorno che , non sembra , ma lavoro...ed ora
> non ci vedo più dalla fame
> credo che mi scofanerò (scofarrò?:singleeye
> la pappa di ulisse


per il mio Ciccio
solo riso, carote, e macinato scelto
condito potrei mangiarlo anche io
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

*...*

Ok, ok il mio sondaggio non se l'è cagato nessuno.....

Tutti fifoni......ma avete paura che vi becchino

Buona notte e non litigate!!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok, ok il mio sondaggio non se l'è cagato nessuno.....
> 
> Tutti fifoni......ma avete paura che vi becchino
> 
> Buona notte e non litigate!! 


Io ci sono...
Conosciuta in sito,lei aveva 28 anni,io 53.sn passati 2 anni,ormai siamo...alla frutta.e nn sai qto sara'doloroso perderla.ma e'giusto cosi.anche perche'la rabbia,come sempre,durera'poco.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2013)

La incontrai nella mia anima. Perennemente insoddisfatta e un tempo fuori controllo. Ha preso forma li' la mia amante. il suo corpo era solo il mezzo. Era lei ma poteva essere anche un frigorifero avrei comunque voluto vivere l'esperienza e l'eccitazione del momento. Il vero fine era evadere da me stesso. E dalla mia vita. Rientrare nei ranghi e' stato facile come smettere di fumare. Dura ma non impossibile. Volendo


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La incontrai nella mia anima. Perennemente insoddisfatta e un tempo fuori controllo. Ha preso forma li' la mia amante. il suo corpo era solo il mezzo. Era lei ma poteva essere anche un frigorifero avrei comunque voluto vivere l'esperienza e l'eccitazione del momento. Il vero fine era evadere da me stesso. E dalla mia vita. Rientrare nei ranghi e' stato facile come smettere di fumare. Dura ma non impossibile. Volendo


Ma che è sta cosa metafisica da fulminato. E scrivi.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è sta cosa metafisica da fulminato. E scrivi.


Ha scritto. Lui è molto metafisico, ma per nulla fulminato, mi permetto


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Ci conoscevamo da piu di un anno e i nostri figli erano/sono amici
Per un loro hobby ci siamo frequentati spessissimo fino a che é scoppiato tutto....
15 anni in piu di me


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Io l'ho incontrato sui sentieri tortuosi del passato che ritorna, ha 6 anni meno di me e sul resto mi taccio. Siccome Lothar è stato serio e ha parlato di UNA amante, mica posso dire altro. L'amante in effetti è uno, per quanto si possa deviare anche su altro, nel frattempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ha scritto. Lui è molto metafisico, ma per nulla fulminato, mi permetto


Ma cosa ha scritto. Pure tu. Il format da compilare è semplice: come e dove l'hai conosciuta. Non nell'animo, il corpo un mero mezzo. No. Non astrazioni. Fatti.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa ha scritto. Pure tu. Il format da compilare è semplice: come e dove l'hai conosciuta. Non nell'animo, il corpo un mero mezzo. No. Non astrazioni. Fatti.


Cristo santo Blow, sembra l'interrogatorio di Pinelli prima che volasse dalla finestra della Questura.... Ps grazie Fantastica.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cristo santo Blow, sembra l'interrogatorio di Pinelli prima che volasse dalla finestra della Questura.... Ps grazie Fantastica.


Occhio che fai la stessa fine. Avanti, caga il rospo.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa ha scritto. Pure tu. Il format da compilare è semplice: come e dove l'hai conosciuta. Non nell'animo, il corpo un mero mezzo. No. Non astrazioni. Fatti.


Toro AS Torooooooo!! Ecchellà.:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio che fai la stessa fine. Avanti, caga il rospo.


Credimi non è importante. In quella fase della mia vita le possibilità erano tante perché lo volevo fortemente. Avrei potuto creare l'occasione ovunque senza desistere sino a quando non avessi trovato quel che cercavo. Era come se avessi le antenne e intercettassi persone sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda. Ma dimmi di te se vuoi.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2013)

che sfiga non ce l'ho l'amante :unhappy: 

però la persona per cui sono arrivato qui può valere? poi non ho avuto il coraggio (più o meno).
LUOGO IN CUI VI SIETE CONOSCIUTI: lavoro 
 IN CHE MODO/OCCASIONE: era un collaboratore su un progetto che seguivo io, ci siamo conosciuti a una riunione, poi insomma lavoravamo (relativamente) assieme.
 DIFFERENZA DI ETA': 7-8 anni meno di me.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Credimi non è importante.* In quella fase della mia vita le possibilità erano tante perché lo volevo fortemente. Avrei potuto creare l'occasione ovunque senza desistere sino a quando non avessi trovato quel che cercavo. Era come se avessi le antenne e intercettassi persone sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda. Ma dimmi di te se vuoi.


Per l'autore del thread immagino di sì, altrimenti avrebbe scritto una roba tipo "vi siete mai trovati l'amante nell'animo e fuori un mero avatar di carne da inculare a secco"? O no? Penso eh. Poi fai come te pare, ma se mi ci metto a scrivere ste boiate da bacio perugina/biscotto della fortuna/librodifabiovolo finisce che ci faccio davvero i soldi senza peraltro dire un cazzo. E' che mi scoccia, realmente.


EDIT: H7 non ce l'ho con te. Cioè, scrivi pure tutte le cose belle e profonde che ti passano per quel cuoricino sensibile. Sei buono, educato, pornomane e tanto dolce. Va bene così. Buonanotte.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Viaggio di lavoro.
Uno sconosciuto in albergo. Mi guardava... ci guardavamo... 

Non ho mai saputo l'età


----------



## Hellseven (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per l'autore del thread immagino di sì, altrimenti avrebbe scritto una roba tipo "vi siete mai trovati l'amante nell'animo e fuori un mero avatar di carne da inculare a secco"? O no? Penso eh. Poi fai come te pare, ma se mi ci metto a scrivere ste boiate da bacio perugina/biscotto della fortuna/librodifabiovolo finisce che ci faccio davvero i soldi senza peraltro dire un cazzo. E' che mi scoccia, realmente.


Oh dai, ci sono thread trasformati in Afghanistan e Iraq da giorni ed ora il mio interpretare a modo mio l'invito dell'autore di questo thread sarebbe una grossa indelicatezza. E vabbe' ne prendo atto.

Edit buona notte caro ora vado a spararmi la mia collezione di DVD porno vintage mentre l'incenso brucia e i canti hare krisna si librano nell'aria


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Oh dai, ci sono thread trasformati in Afghanistan e Iraq da giorni ed ora il mio interpretare a modo mio l'invito dell'autore di questo thread sarebbe una grossa indelicatezza. E vabbe' ne prendo atto.
> 
> Edit buona notte caro ora vado a spararmi la mia collezione di DVD porno vintage mentre l'incenso brucia e i canti hare krisna si librano nell'aria


E speta che arrivi Damasco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dai non te la pprendere...essù cit.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Viaggio di lavoro.
> Uno sconosciuto in albergo. Mi guardava... ci guardavamo...
> 
> Non ho mai saputo l'età


ma il nome almeno, si?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma il nome almeno, si?



L'ho saputo ma poi me lo sono dimenticato


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'ho saputo ma poi me lo sono dimenticato


...cazzarola, è uno che ha lasciato il segno!!!!!
vedo.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzarola, è uno che ha lasciato il segno!!!!!
> vedo.



In realtà, sì.

Solo che non l'ho mai più incontrato, e non sono brava a ricordarmi i nomi... :singleeye:


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Viaggio di lavoro.
> Uno sconosciuto in albergo. Mi guardava... ci guardavamo...
> 
> Non ho mai saputo l'età





.......sei un mito!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzarola, è uno che ha lasciato il segno!!!!!
> vedo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quale?


:rotfl:Il primo.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'ho saputo ma poi me lo sono dimenticato


non ricordi l'età, non ricordi nemmeno il nome
per cui mi chiedo cosa ti abbia lasciato :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Visto che l'altra sezione è diventata una macelleria sociale,* ho pensato di proporvi un sondaggio stupido* ma che personalmente mi incuriosisce parecchio. Le domande del sondaggio sono:
> 
> LUOGO IN CUI VI SIETE CONOSCIUTI:
> IN CHE MODO/OCCASIONE:
> ...


se è stupido, perchè lo posti?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ricordi l'età, non ricordi nemmeno il nome
> per cui mi chiedo cosa ti abbia lasciato :mrgreen:



Lo scriverei, ma sarebbe un filino hot


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Mi scuso in anticipo se non risponderò a mo' di sondaggio. 

Sabato.
Di un luglio di qualche anno fa.
Sul treno Roma-Milano.
Torno a casa.
Sarò a casa da solo per quindici giorni.
A Bologna sale davanti a me una cinese/coreana.
Puzza come una capra putrefatta.
Una rognosa discarica.
Mi sposto.
Faceva molto caldo.
Capito davanti ad una biondina.
Mi appare molto trasandata.
La noto poco.
Mi siedo.
Leggo il mio libro.
Alzo gli occhi.
E' abbronzata.
Ha uno sguardo nerissimo, fulminante.
Una rasoiata ogni volta che incrocia il mio.
Carrozza praticamente vuota.
Non posso non attaccare bottone.
Tentenno molto. 
Aspetto molto.
Non so che cazzo dirle, ma qualcosa le dirò.
Alla fine (verso Lodi) la rendo edotta del fatto che secondo me "fa freddo in carrozza".
Banale, ma iniziamo a parlare. 
E fissarci negli occhi.
E non finiamo più.
E' una turista di Barcellona. 
Ha 10 anni meno di me.
La guardo bene.
E' bellissima.
Bellissima.
Non sa dove sia il suo albergo.
L'accompagno in auto.
Le propongo di rivederci la sera.
Mi lascia il suo numero.
Torno a casa stordito e poi torno la sera a prenderla.
Trasandata un cazzo. 
Esce dall'albergo vestita sensuale ed elegante.
E' da molestia sessuale immediata.
Mi rendo conto di quanto io probabilmente abbia un viso estremamente rassicurante.
La porto strategicamente a Bergamo alta.
Parliamo di tutto.
Ridiamo molto.
Tutti la guardano e si girano per rivederla meglio.
Pare di girare con Valeria Mazza dei bei tempi.
La bacio.
Cena divisa in due ad imboccarci.
Finisce con lei chinata su di me mentre la tocco. 
In viale Certosa a Milano.
Mentre sto guidando verso il suo albergo.
Mentre il TomTom mi smadonna ad ogni incrocio.
Mentre ad un semaforo rosso due peruviani affiancati a noi la guardano chinata e mimano il gesto.
Mentre, insicura e dolce come una bimba, mi dice "tu gradiz?" (o gradices?)
Mentre mi vibra tra le mani che spasma per l'orgasmo dicendo il mio nome.
Mentre mi chiede "Tenes un preservativo per hacer en el hotel?"
Mentre per mille volte ringrazio Dio per avermi dato il cazzo.
Per un problema burocratico del suo maledetto albergo non abbiamo dormito assieme.

Domenica.
Non capisco quale tornado mi abbia investito e su che nuvola mi ha portato.
La vado a prendere all'albergo alle 11.
Minigonna corta e maglia corta.
Piercing all'ombelico.
La porto a vedere il Duomo.
In auto mi dice che si è masturbata pensando di fare sesso assieme.
Lo dice in modo non volgare. 
Naturale, dolce.
Mentre lo dice, mi fa una carezza.
Pranziamo.
Mattinata sempre inframezzata da lunghi baci e carezze.
Mani addosso.
Mani in bocca.
Ci sono circa quattro ore libere.
Fermo la macchina e le propongo di passare qualche ora in nel primo hotel che incontriamo.
Glielo dico mentre le sto volutamente infilando due dita fra le gambe.
Acconsente.
Chiudendo gli occhi.
Un hotel a 3 stelle si materializza.
...omissis...
La porto a Malpensa.
Il suo aereo è alle 21.
Troviamo il tempo per una birra in un bar in cui poniamo le basi per rivederci.
Poi parte.
Avrei preferito che mi togliessero tre dita di una mano. 
Almeno avrei avuto diritto ad una pensione.
Non ci siamo più rivisti.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo scriverei, ma sarebbe un filino hot


sai che mi piacerebbe saperlo


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che mi piacerebbe saperlo


minni in questi giorni sei diversa, ti stai lasciando andare, non sebri più la professoressa tutta dun pezzo che eri. Sallo.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che mi piacerebbe saperlo



Uh certo, te lo racconto in privato :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh certo, te lo racconto in privato :mrgreen:


No, che poi si tocca.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minni in questi giorni sei diversa, ti stai lasciando andare, non sebri più la professoressa tutta dun pezzo che eri. Sallo.


sono sempre stata così.chi mi legge da tempo lo sa
il fatto è che ultimamente mi sono data al cazzeggio sfrenato in previsione dell'autunno


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, che poi si tocca.


non potrei, oggi non ho i guantini monouso



ma quale-privato?:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:Il primo.


Conosciuto in una chat libera quattro estati fa. Ero una sprovveduta.
Sette anni meno di me: bugiardo e manipolatore.
La sua frase preferita: non potrò mai rinunciare a te.
L'ho lasciato un anno e mezzo fa ma mi cerca ancora.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono sempre stata così.chi mi legge da tempo lo sa
> il fatto è che ultimamente mi sono data al cazzeggio sfrenato in previsione dell'autunno


come dire, fai le scorte come le formiche.

però quando cazzeggi, hai un non sò che di affascinante. ti vedo sotto un'altra luce. 

speriamo che il MDA non abbia da ridire.  ti sta sempre con il fiato sul collo, come fosse un vampiro, pronto a bucarti.
tu sta cosa, come te la spieghi?


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conosciuto in una chat libera quattro estati fa. Ero una sprovveduta.
> Sette anni meno di me: *bugiardo* e manipolatore.
> *La sua frase preferita: non potrò mai rinunciare a te.
> L'ho lasciato un anno e mezzo fa ma mi cerca ancora*.


tanto bugiardo non era, quindi.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come dire, fai le scorte come le formiche.
> 
> però quando cazzeggi, hai un non sò che di affascinante. ti vedo sotto un'altra luce.
> 
> ...


Bucarla sì, ma non con i denti. Senza contare che sono, temo, ricambiato. Ahimè.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi scuso in anticipo se non risponderò a mo' di sondaggio.
> 
> Sabato.
> Di un luglio di qualche anno fa.
> ...


Grazie per questo bellissimo contributo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conosciuto in una chat libera quattro estati fa. Ero una sprovveduta.
> Sette anni meno di me: bugiardo e manipolatore.
> La sua frase preferita: non potrò mai rinunciare a te.
> L'ho lasciato un anno e mezzo fa ma mi cerca ancora.


come ti è scattata la molla per decidere di farlo?
quando chattavi stavi già cercando questo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ti è scattata la molla per decidere di farlo?
> quando chattavi stavi già cercando questo?


In realtà non stavo cercando nulla(credevo) solo che non avevo mai chattato e mi incuriosiva provare. Ero un po' come lolapal, anche se meno simbiotica con mio marito. L'ho conosciuto la prima sera, e mi ha rapito subito da qualsiasi altro incontro facendomi scaricare msn, che non conoscevo. Era egocentrico e totalizzante.
Dopo tre giorni avevo deciso che avrei fatto sesso con lui, ma passarono tre mesi prima che si realizzasse.
Allora realizzai che qualcosa cercavo: volevo sapere come era fare sesso con altri uomini.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In realtà non stavo cercando nulla(credevo) solo che non avevo mai chattato e mi incuriosiva provare. Ero un po' come lolapal, anche se meno simbiotica con mio marito. L'ho conosciuto la prima sera, e mi ha rapito subito da qualsiasi altro incontro facendomi scaricare msn, che non conoscevo. Era egocentrico e totalizzante.
> Dopo tre giorni avevo deciso che avrei fatto sesso con lui, ma passarono tre mesi prima che si realizzasse.
> Allora realizzai che qualcosa cercavo: volevo sapere come era fare sesso con altri uomini.


ma tuo marito era stato l'unico?


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

accompagno mio figlio più piccolo a scuola, una nuova scuola
a distanza di circa 1 mese dall'inizio dell'anno scolatico
incrocio una mia ex, una ragazza con la quale ho avuto una storia tanti anni prima
una storia importante
uno sguardo
un sorriso
un caffè
un appuntamento per un successivo caffè
entrambi eravamo in una situazione di difficoltà in casa
l'invito ad andare da lei, a casa sua in assenza del marito ovviamente
..........
una storia che mi ha levato l'anima


----------



## Sole (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Visto che l'altra sezione è diventata una macelleria sociale, ho pensato di proporvi un sondaggio stupido ma che personalmente mi incuriosisce parecchio. Le domande del sondaggio sono:
> 
> LUOGO IN CUI VI SIETE CONOSCIUTI:
> IN CHE MODO/OCCASIONE:
> ...


Homer, prima di tutto ti dico che la voglia di cazzeggiare mi sembra un buon segnale di ripresa, quindi approvo!

Poi dunque. Tra le storiette che ho avuto, quelli che potrei definire amanti sono 2.

Il primo era un ragazzo di 10 anni più giovane di me, conosciuto su un forum a tema. Ci eravamo simpatici, ci scrivevamo mail chilometriche per poi scoprire che abitavamo a 10 minuti di macchina! A quel punto ci siamo detti che dovevamo vederci...ed è stato l'inizio di tutto.

L'altro (l'ultima mia storia extraconiugale) era un amico, di 1 anno più giovane. Faceva parte del gruppo di amici che ho conosciuto quando per un paio di mesi me n'ero andata di casa. Lui era sempre stato interessato a me, ma il fatto che fossi sposata lo aveva sempre un po' inibito. Quindi battutine, telefonate, uscite insieme...ma senza che ci provasse mai. Una sera siamo usciti per una pizza e alla fine della cena gli ho chiesto se voleva fare sesso. Lui ha detto di sì e abbiamo continuato per 5-6 mesi. Oggi è un mio caro amico e abbiamo un ottimo rapporto.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> accompagno mio figlio più piccolo a scuola, una nuova scuola
> ..........
> una storia che mi ha levato l'anima


ho letto qualcosa di simili qui da qualche parte e a scriverlo era  ...... una donna sicuramente non ricordo il nick.......... aspetta se lo trovo....     

Non è che è qui anche lei?


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi scuso in anticipo se non risponderò a mo' di sondaggio.
> 
> Sabato.
> Di un luglio di qualche anno fa.
> ...



Wowwwwww!!! :up:


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho letto qualcosa di simili qui da qualche parte e a scriverlo era ...... una donna sicuramente non ricordo il nick.......... aspetta se lo trovo....
> 
> Non è che è qui anche lei?



 sarebbe una sorpresa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tuo marito era stato l'unico?


Praticamente sì: quello con cui avevo perso la verginità era stata una storietta nata e morta in un battibaleno.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Praticamente sì: quello con cui avevo* perso la verginità era stata una storietta nata e morta in un battibaleno*.


anche tu come minerva. che coincidenza.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sarebbe una sorpresa


non lo trovo, cercherò ancora.


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In realtà non stavo cercando nulla(credevo) solo che non avevo mai chattato e mi incuriosiva provare. Ero un po' come lolapal, anche se meno simbiotica con mio marito. L'ho conosciuto la prima sera, e mi ha rapito subito da qualsiasi altro incontro facendomi scaricare msn, che non conoscevo. Era egocentrico e totalizzante.
> Dopo tre giorni avevo deciso che avrei fatto sesso con lui, ma passarono tre mesi prima che si realizzasse.
> Allora realizzai che qualcosa cercavo: volevo sapere come era fare sesso con altri uomini.



Mi ricollego al tuo post ma la domanda è rivolta a tutti quelli che si sono fatti l'amante o presunto tale attraverso le chat. Ma come cavolo ci siete riusciti? Spiegatemi brevemente i vari passaggi.
Che ne so, entri con un nick e inizi a mandare messaggi privati sperando che qualcuno risponda?? Entri e rimani lì in stand-by aspettando che qualcuno ti cerchi?? E dopo?? Le solite domande di rito, da dove digiti, che lavoro fai, etc?
Parlo per me, premetto che le chat non mi hanno mai preso più di tanto, ma dalle poche esperienze che ho avuto se rimango in stand-by nessuno mi caga :mrgreen:, se inzio a scrivere io, la risposta più ricorrente che ricevo è: _...............sei il solito uomo che cerca sesso, vero??_

Minchia......mi smonto subito e ne esco pure offeso


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi ricollego al tuo post ma la domanda è rivolta a tutti quelli che si sono fatti l'amante o presunto tale attraverso le chat. Ma come cavolo ci siete riusciti? Spiegatemi brevemente i vari passaggi.
> Che ne so, entri con un nick e inizi a mandare messaggi privati sperando che qualcuno risponda?? Entri e rimani lì in stand-by aspettando che qualcuno ti cerchi?? E dopo?? Le solite domande di rito, da dove digiti, che lavoro fai, etc?
> Parlo per me, premetto che le chat non mi hanno mai preso più di tanto, ma dalle poche esperienze che ho avuto se rimango in stand-by nessuno mi caga :mrgreen:, se inzio a scrivere io, la risposta più ricorrente che ricevo è: _...............sei il solito uomo che cerca sesso, vero??_
> 
> Minchia......mi smonto subito e ne esco pure offeso


bisogna iniziare dall'A B C?
ecchecazzo :mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> bisogna iniziare dall'A B C?
> ecchecazzo :mrgreen:


Spiega, spiega.....:sonar::sonar::sonar:

Sono un tantinello ignorante in materia, erudiscimi!!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi ricollego al tuo post ma la domanda è rivolta a tutti quelli che si sono fatti l'amante o presunto tale attraverso le chat. Ma come cavolo ci siete riusciti? Spiegatemi brevemente i vari passaggi.
> Che ne so, entri con un nick e inizi a mandare messaggi privati sperando che qualcuno risponda?? Entri e rimani lì in stand-by aspettando che qualcuno ti cerchi?? E dopo?? Le solite domande di rito, da dove digiti, che lavoro fai, etc?
> Parlo per me, premetto che le chat non mi hanno mai preso più di tanto, ma dalle poche esperienze che ho avuto se rimango in stand-by nessuno mi caga :mrgreen:, se inzio a scrivere io, la risposta più ricorrente che ricevo è: _...............sei il solito uomo che cerca sesso, vero??_
> 
> *Minchia......mi smonto subito e ne esco pure offeso*


Perchè non è vero?


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non è vero?


Tu hai esperienze?? Racconta...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Tu hai esperienze?? Racconta...


Di chat? No.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi ricollego al tuo post ma la domanda è rivolta a tutti quelli che si sono fatti l'amante o presunto tale attraverso le chat. Ma come cavolo ci siete riusciti? Spiegatemi brevemente i vari passaggi.
> Che ne so, entri con un nick e inizi a mandare messaggi privati sperando che qualcuno risponda?? Entri e rimani lì in stand-by aspettando che qualcuno ti cerchi?? E dopo?? Le solite domande di rito, da dove digiti, che lavoro fai, etc?
> Parlo per me, premetto che le chat non mi hanno mai preso più di tanto, ma dalle poche esperienze che ho avuto se rimango in stand-by nessuno mi caga :mrgreen:, se inzio a scrivere io, la risposta più ricorrente che ricevo è: _...............sei il solito uomo che cerca sesso, vero??_
> 
> Minchia......mi smonto subito e ne esco pure offeso


Io ero entrata col nome di una poetessa e lui è stato l'unico a chiedermi chi fosse Vittoria Colonna. Dopo mezzora che chattavamo non mi  aveva ancora chiesto di descrivermi o le mie misure come facevano gli altri.
Sapeva distinguersi. Si capiva che era una mente brillante e inquieta.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> anche tu come minerva. che coincidenza.


Ma parlano di verginità anale?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ero entrata col nome di una poetessa e lui è stato l'unico a chiedermi chi fosse Vittoria Colonna. Dopo mezzora che chattavamo non mi  aveva ancora chiesto di descrivermi o le mie misure come facevano gli altri.
> Sapeva distinguersi. Si capiva che era una mente brillante e inquieta.


Che poi era/ è anche un gran coglione.
Stile joey blow, che me lo ricorda molto.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Tu hai esperienze?? Racconta...


hai tanto da imparare. MDA non dice nulla di se, si fà solo ed esclusivamente i cazzi degli altri, criticando pure.
è così.


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ero entrata col nome di una poetessa e lui è stato l'unico a chiedermi chi fosse Vittoria Colonna. Dopo mezzora che chattavamo non mi aveva ancora chiesto di descrivermi o le mie misure come facevano gli altri.
> Sapeva distinguersi. Si capiva che era una mente brillante e inquieta.


perchè inquieta?


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ero entrata col nome di una poetessa e lui è stato l'unico a chiedermi chi fosse Vittoria Colonna. Dopo mezzora che chattavamo non mi  aveva ancora chiesto di descrivermi o le mie misure come facevano gli altri.
> Sapeva distinguersi. Si capiva che era una mente brillante e inquieta.



Risposta soddisfacente :up::up:
Grazie per il contributo

Adesso entro in una chat, mi loggo come _Alessandro Manzoni_ e spero che qualcuno mi chieda chi è? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche tu come minerva. che coincidenza.


affatto.
io dai quindici ai ventidue sono stata molto spregiudicata


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che poi era/ è anche un gran coglione.
> Stile joey blow, che me lo ricorda molto.


Jb è così anche fuori,se solo fosse un pò più esplosivo.....!


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma parlano di verginità anale?


alla loro età?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> affatto.
> io dai quindici ai ventidue sono stata molto spregidicata


tipo?ti mangiavi il calippo in spiaggia?lasciavi il tuo numero di tel nei cessi dell'autostrada?


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai tanto da imparare. MDA non dice nulla di se, si fà solo ed esclusivamente i cazzi degli altri, criticando pure.
> è così.


Scrivo da pochi giorni ma vi leggo da più di un anno, di qualcuno l'idea me la sono fatta. :singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> affatto.
> io dai quindici ai ventidue sono stata molto spregiudicata


ossignur (cit)


sei una sorpresa. spregiudicata.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> tipo?ti mangiavi il calippo in spiaggia?lasciavi il tuo numero di tel nei cessi dell'autostrada?


intanto moderati .sbagli con la fidanzata di berlusconi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè inquieta?


Incapace di stare fermo, capace di grandi slanci come di grandi indifferenza. Il mix ideale per le donne sprovvedute. Sulla corta distanza ha vinto facile con me. Sulla lunga ho vinto io, perché ho reagito in un modo che lui non si aspettava.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> affatto.
> io dai quindici ai ventidue sono stata molto spregiudicata


Eh, roba da non credere. Dai quindici ai ventidue. Ammazza. Io facevo il prete, invece.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> intanto moderati .sbagli con la fidanzata di berlusconi


Aò hai scritto tu spregiudicata....


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Scrivo da pochi giorni ma vi leggo da più di un anno, di qualcuno l'idea me la sono fatta. :singleeye::singleeye:


qualcosa di strano in te l'avevo notato: sei un guardone. che scifo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, roba da non credere. Dai quindici ai ventidue. Ammazza. Io facevo il prete, invece.


Io sì che facevo la suora a quell'età


----------



## gas (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Incapace di stare fermo, capace di grandi slanci come di grandi indifferenza. Il mix ideale per le donne sprovvedute. Sulla corta distanza ha vinto facile con me. Sulla lunga ho vinto io, perché ho reagito in un modo che lui non si aspettava.


sulla grande indifferenza, non credo l'ideale per donne sprovvedute


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sì che facevo la suora a quell'età


mi pare che l'abbiamo detto tempo fa; alla fine queste cose hanno contribuito alla mia fedeltà e alla tua infedeltà.
e da parte mia l'incontro con un uomo come mio marito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare che l'abbiamo detto tempo fa; alla fine queste cose hanno contribuito alla mia fedeltà e alla tua infedeltà.
> e da parte mia l'incontro con un uomo come mio marito


Sicuramente hanno avuto un gran peso.


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcosa di strano in te l'avevo notato: sei un guardone. che scifo.



Guradone?? Ma cosa c'entra?? E cosa avevi notato di strano?? Sono curioso.....


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva, non hai ancora espresso parere sulla mia ricetta. Sai quanto ci tengo.


grazie cara.


scusate l'OT.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Risposta soddisfacente :up::up:
> Grazie per il contributo
> 
> Adesso entro in una chat, mi loggo come _Alessandro Manzoni_ e spero che qualcuno mi chieda chi è? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Troppo conosciuto.
Prova con Giovanni Boine.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Guradone?? Ma cosa c'entra?? E cosa avevi notato di strano?? Sono curioso.....


ma tutti qua dovete venire? ma non c'è un altro sito simile?


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tutti qua dovete venire? ma non c'è un altro sito simile?



Ti do fastidio?? Sito simile no, quando sono stato tradito ho messo la parola tradimento su Google e il primo sito della lista era questo e mi ci sono infilato......tu invece, come ci sei approdato??

Non mi hai ancora risposto, che hai notato di strano??


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Risposta soddisfacente :up::up:
> Grazie per il contributo
> 
> Adesso entro in una chat, mi loggo come _Alessandro Manzoni_ e spero che qualcuno mi chieda chi è? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Homer, ho molta esperienza di chat. Forse, e ripeto forse, come nella chat come nella vita, bisogna volere le cose, se le vuoi le hai, altrimenti no. 

Hai letto la Matraini no? lei ha anche scritto che non le hanno chiesto delle misure etc etc.... questo probabilmente per degli atteggiamenti della Matraini. Ma se tu noti in chat una donna che si fa notare per quello che scrive sottilizzando e usando un certo linguaggio, tu sotto forma di scherzo continui nello stesso andazzo magari andandoci in privato. Insomma bisogna volerle le cose.


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Homer, ho molta esperienza di chat. Forse, e ripeto forse, come nella chat come nella vita, bisogna volere le cose, se le vuoi le hai, altrimenti no.
> 
> Hai letto la Matraini no? lei ha anche scritto che non le hanno chiesto delle misure etc etc.... questo probabilmente per degli atteggiamenti della Matraini. Ma se tu noti in chat una donna che si fa notare per quello che scrive sottilizzando e usando un certo linguaggio, tu sotto forma di scherzo continui nello stesso andazzo magari andandoci in privato. Insomma bisogna volerle le cose.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Calipso (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi scuso in anticipo se non risponderò a mo' di sondaggio.
> 
> Sabato.
> Di un luglio di qualche anno fa.
> ...



Mi hai fatto voglia di ricominciare a prendere il treno. Grazie.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

La mia era seduta su un comodo sgabello e passava al lettore i vari articoli:  era cassiera al supermercato.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi scuso in anticipo se non risponderò a mo' di sondaggio.
> 
> Sabato.
> Di un luglio di qualche anno fa.
> ...


Hai una grande immaginazione.Pensare che tutto questo è successo nella tua mente,mentre stavi seduto sulla tazza del cesso di casa tua,luce soffusa,tavoletta rotta per via dell'usura,mentre con gli occhi semichiusi ti sparavi la sesta zaganella in una calda giornata di agosto,che squallore!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> La mia era seduta su un comodo sgabello e passava al lettore i vari articoli:  era cassiera al supermercato.





oscuro ha detto:


> Hai una grande immaginazione.Pensare che tutto questo è successo nella tua mente,mentre stavi seduto sulla tazza del cesso di casa tua,luce soffusa,tavoletta rotta per via dell'usura,mentre con gli occhi semichiusi ti sparavi la sesta zaganella in una calda giornata di agosto,che squallore!



auahahhahaahhaahahhaahaahhaa


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mi scuso in anticipo se non risponderò a mo' di sondaggio.
> 
> Sabato.
> Di un luglio di qualche anno fa.
> ...


Bel racconto davvero


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Bel racconto davvero


La trama di un fil porno,rocco e la freccia rosa....!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La trama di un fil porno,rocco e la freccia rosa....!



Ma perchè no?

Luoghi in cui si sono effettivamente incontrati amanti, a mia conoscenza, includono:

piste da sci
strade dove un ragazzetto distribuiva i giornali gratuiti
al bar
spiaggia
nel treno un tizio ci ha provato in effetti con me, ma aveva una voce sgradevolissima :singleeye: altrimenti chissà.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

io ho conosciuto la mia amante reale in aereo e stranamente siamo entrambi qui, cioè è lei che mi ha chiesto di scrivere qui. c'è molta distanza, in km, tra noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma perchè no?
> 
> Luoghi in cui si sono effettivamente incontrati amanti, a mia conoscenza, includono:
> 
> ...



Vabbè sì, ma sta cosa del treno era un palese racconto di fantasia, su.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè sì, ma sta cosa del treno era un palese racconto di fantasia, su.



Dalla mia esperienza cumulativa -mia e di altri- mi sembra assolutamente plausibile.

Sinceramente.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io ho conosciuto la mia amante reale in aereo e stranamente siamo entrambi qui, cioè è lei che mi ha chiesto di scrivere qui. c'è molta distanza, in km, tra noi.



ma è anche lei un'utentessa?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dalla mia esperienza cumulativa -mia e di altri- mi sembra assolutamente plausibile.
> 
> Sinceramente.


Allora: il mondo, come abbiamo detto, è bello perchè avariato. Tutto può essere. Tu incontri uno in albergo che non conosci che ti fissa e te lo scopi. Ok, ci sta. Può darsi. Troy pomicia con uno sul treno che ha appena conosciuto. Ok, ci sta pure quello. Ma non è che succede SEMPRE così. Può capitare, a volte capita. Diciamo che tendo a pensare che non sia frequentissimo per persone sposate (o anche singli a volte, ma diciamo per chi porta un fede al dito) scoparsi letteralmente il primo che capita o dare numeri di telefono a sconosciuti. Poi, ripeto, il mondo è vario e blablabla.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: il mondo, come abbiamo detto, è bello perchè avariato. Tutto può essere. Tu incontri uno in albergo che non conosci che ti fissa e te lo scopi. Ok, ci sta. Può darsi. Troy pomicia con uno sul treno che ha appena conosciuto. Ok, ci sta pure quello. Ma non è che succede SEMPRE così. Può capitare, a volte capita. Diciamo che tendo a pensare che non sia frequentissimo per persone sposate (o anche singli a volte, ma diciamo per chi porta un fede al dito) scoparsi letteralmente il primo che capita o dare numeri di telefono a sconosciuti. *Poi, ripeto, il mondo è vario* e blablabla.



Appunto.

Non scommetterei il mio unico l&n settimanale sulla veridicità del racconto di President, come su nessun racconto qua dentro, solo che data la mia esperienza non lo ritengo neppure improbabile.

Che poi,

President quanti anni avrà? 30?40?50?
Se in tutta la sua vita un episodio come quello del treno è avvenuto una volta sola, allora abbiamo ragione entrambi, tu e io.
E' vero, ed è raro.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Appunto.
> 
> Non scommetterei il mio *unico l&n settimanale* sulla veridicità del racconto di President, come su nessun racconto qua dentro, solo che data la mia esperienza non lo ritengo neppure improbabile.
> 
> ...



Perchè?
Ma tu ci hai mai pensato che magari ti sei scopata uno che manco stava guardando te ma che quel giorno non portava le lenti e non vedeva un cazzo?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Ma tu ci hai mai pensato che magari ti sei scopata uno che manco stava guardando te ma che quel giorno non portava le lenti e non vedeva un cazzo?



Caspita, doveva essere ben miope per non essersi accorto di quello che succedeva dopo 

Che ci posso fare?
A me i lunghi corteggiamenti irritano.

Per come sono fatta, dentro di me so tempo un paio d'ore se andrei o meno a letto col tizio in questione. 
E va benissimo che il tizio non voglia, non mi aspetto certo di andare bene a tutti, ma se vuole e non viene al dunque invece di intrigarmi mi smonta.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Perchè?*
> Ma tu ci hai mai pensato che magari ti sei scopata uno che manco stava guardando te ma che quel giorno non portava le lenti e non vedeva un cazzo?



Ho perso 14 chili e non mi voglio fermare


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Caspita, doveva essere ben miope per non essersi accorto di quello che succedeva dopo
> 
> *Che ci posso fare?
> A me i lunghi corteggiamenti irritano.
> ...


Appunto dicevo, magari ti sei scopato uno che manco ci stava pensando e che s'è sentito come il miracolato di Lourdes. Capito che storia?
Bah, boh. Ogni corteggiamento fa storia a sè, diciamo. Dipende.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho perso 14 chili e non mi voglio fermare


Se sono 14 su 140 forse no. Se sono 14 su 60 forse dovresti.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto dicevo, *magari ti sei scopato uno che manco ci stava pensando* e che s'è sentito come il miracolato di Lourdes. Capito che storia?
> Bah, boh. Ogni corteggiamento fa storia a sè, diciamo. Dipende.



Bè,
non ho problemi a propormi io, se un tizio mi piace.
Non mi sento sminuita.

Ma non sono brava a corteggiare. Se il tizio ci sta, bene, altrimenti amici come prima.
So bene che questo atteggiamento "sbrigativo" può in realtà infastidire e raffreddare, in molti casi.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se sono 14 su 140 forse no. Se sono 14 su 60 forse dovresti.



Partita con 20 chili di sovrappeso rispetto a quel che voglio (dopo separazione, perdita del bimbo, stress lavorativo, causa giudiziale, viaggi etc etc).
Ora sono a 6 chili da quel che voglio, 4 soli da rientrare nella categoria "normopeso" invece che "sovrappeso".

In realtà mi trovo piacevole anche adesso, da terrunciella morbida quale sono, ma voglio ritornare a come ero prima del matrimonio.


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Partita con 20 chili di sovrappeso rispetto a quel che voglio (dopo separazione, perdita del bimbo, stress lavorativo, causa giudiziale, viaggi etc etc).
> Ora sono a 6 chili da quel che voglio, 4 soli da rientrare nella categoria "normopeso" invece che "sovrappeso".
> 
> In realtà mi trovo piacevole anche adesso, da terrunciella morbida quale sono, ma voglio ritornare a come ero prima del matrimonio.


Io invece sto cercando di riprendere i due kg persi per tutto lo stress.
Stai attenta a non perdere troppo, soprattutto quando non si e' piu' giovanissime, trovo che si stia molto meglio con qualche kilo in piu' che in meno.
Sei terruncella? Non ti immaginavo con colori mediterranei.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io invece sto cercando di riprendere i due kg persi per tutto lo stress.
> Stai attenta a non perdere troppo, soprattutto quando non si e' piu' giovanissime, trovo che si stia molto meglio con qualche kilo in piu' che in meno.
> Sei terruncella? *Non ti immaginavo con colori mediterranei*.



E' per via dell'avatar immagino 

No no qualche chilo in più perso mi garba.
Cmq, è già bellissimo guardarsi allo specchio e riconoscersi.
E... ritornare a ricevere tutte quelle piccole attenzioni interessate :mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' per via dell'avatar immagino
> 
> No no qualche chilo in più perso mi garba.
> Cmq, è già bellissimo guardarsi allo specchio e riconoscersi.
> E... ritornare a ricevere tutte quelle piccole attenzioni interessate :mrgreen:


Si e ' vero. Gli avatar ingannano la percezione.
Sulle attenzioni hai ragione. Fanno sempre piacere, inutile negarlo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora realizzai che qualcosa cercavo: volevo sapere come era fare sesso con altri uomini.


Sconosciuti in particolare o altri uomini in generale?


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Una volta in treno un tizio mi ha chiesto un fazzoletto mentre sonnecchiavo. Gliel'ho dato e ho ripreso a sonnecchiare. Poi apro gli occhi e il tizio si stava sparando un segone guardandomi, con il fazzoletto pronto per pulirsi. L'ho fatto arrestare


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Una volta in treno un tizio mi ha chiesto un fazzoletto mentre sonnecchiavo. Gliel'ho dato e ho ripreso a sonnecchiare. Poi apro gli occhi e il tizio si stava sparando un segone guardandomi, con il fazzoletto pronto per pulirsi. L'ho fatto arrestare



Come "corteggiamento" poteva andare meglio...

Ciao stellina :smile:


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come "corteggiamento" poteva andare meglio...
> 
> Ciao stellina :smile:



Comunque ora sono in treno e sono tutti dei cessi pazzeschi


ciao grandonnina :smile:

poi mi spieghi come hai fatto a perdere tutti quei kg eh!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Comunque ora *sono in treno e sono tutti dei cessi pazzeschi
> *
> 
> ciao grandonnina :smile:
> ...


Mi sembra la cosa più frequente :mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Comunque ora sono in treno e sono tutti dei cessi pazzeschi
> 
> 
> ciao grandonnina :smile:
> ...



Era già da un pò che non mi sopportavo più come ero.

Poi, mi ha rotto le scatole un amico che mi vuole bene fino a che non mi sono iscritta a un sito -ti do l'indirizzo in via privata per non fare pubblicità, anche se secondo me la pubblicità la merita eccome.

E' un sito gratuito, assolutamente gratuito, americano -ma esistono siti simili italiani ho visto- che ti fornisce un metodo semplice per tenere un diario alimentare.

Cioè, ogni giorno, clicchi su colazione, pranzo, cena, merenda, e scrivi cosa hai mangiato e quanto.
Ha un archivio dati vastissimo, quindi non devi stare lì a fare calcoli a mente di calorie etc, fa tutto lui. E' molto veloce, non ci perdi più di 3 minuti.
Addirittura, se non ha qualcosa in archivio, se hai un cellulare moderno, puoi fotografare il codice a barre e raccoglie lui le informazioni :mrgreen:

Quando ti iscrivi, ti consiglia il limite giornaliero in calorie e "macro" (carboidrati proteine etc), ma puoi deciderlo tu.

E mentre scrivi, vedi se rimani entro il limite, ti programmi la giornata o la settimana, prendi maggiore coscienza di quanto mangi.

io, sinceramente, ero convinta di mangiare poco... 

Puoi registrare il tuo peso, ti fa i grafici di come vai... sciocchezze, ma aiutano.
Ti fa anche il "badge" in cui vedi quanti chili ti mancano per raggiungere il tuo obiettivo.

C'è anche un forum, di cui adoro la sezione "success stories", in cui le persone scrivono la loro storia, e spesso mettono le foto di "prima e dopo". Ti da un sacco di speranza e motivazione. Storie davvero incredibili, e molto, molto belle.

Io all'inizio entravo ogni giorno, registravo tutto etc etc, ma adesso mi regolo bene anche da sola, e non lo uso più tanto.
Mi ha aiutato tantissimo a prendere coscienza del fatto che il mio rapporto con il cibo non era assolutamente sano quanto credevo 

Non ho fatto chissà che dieta assurda.
Quando, o per movimento, o perchè mangiavo un pò meno, mi rimanevano calorie da consumare, entravano anche dolci, fritti, stupidaggini varie.


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra la cosa più frequente :mexican:


C'è pure una puzza di ascelle allucinante e siamo fermi da 20 minuti alla Certosa di Pavia

ma l'hai vista quella pubblicità orrenda sulle ascelle pezzate? Non mi capacito che ci sia gente che viene pagata per partorire ste schifezze di pubblicità


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè,
> *non ho problemi a propormi io, se un tizio mi piace.
> Non mi sento sminuita.
> *
> ...


Non intendevo quello. Cioè, era più una scena da film dei Cohen.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> C'è pure una puzza di ascelle allucinante e siamo fermi da 20 minuti alla Certosa di Pavia
> 
> ma l'hai vista quella pubblicità orrenda sulle ascelle pezzate? Non mi capacito che ci sia gente che viene pagata per partorire ste schifezze di pubblicità



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHHAHHAHHA!!!!!!

Certo che ce ne vuole di ingegno sopraffino!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Una volta in treno un tizio mi ha chiesto un fazzoletto mentre sonnecchiavo. Gliel'ho dato e ho ripreso a sonnecchiare. Poi apro gli occhi e il tizio si stava sparando un segone guardandomi, con il fazzoletto pronto per pulirsi. L'ho fatto arrestare


Questa è la versione au naturel della storia di President, che peraltro hanno scarcerato ieri.


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Era già da un pò che non mi sopportavo più come ero.
> 
> Poi, mi ha rotto le scatole un amico che mi vuole bene fino a che non mi sono iscritta a un sito -ti do l'indirizzo in via privata per non fare pubblicità, anche se secondo me la pubblicità la merita eccome.
> 
> ...


Okay mi hai convinta

dammi tutte le info in privato!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non intendevo quello. Cioè, era più una scena da film dei Cohen.



Veramente, non riesco a capire che cosa ci sia di strano.

Scusa.

Sei in giro, incontri per caso una tizia, ti ispira, vedi dal suo sguardo che a lei ispiri tu, una allusione qua e una là per verificare che in effetti tutti e due siete della stessa idea... e via.

No?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Partita con 20 chili di sovrappeso rispetto a quel che voglio (dopo separazione, perdita del bimbo, stress lavorativo, causa giudiziale, viaggi etc etc).
> Ora sono a 6 chili da quel che voglio, 4 soli da rientrare nella categoria "normopeso" invece che "sovrappeso".
> *
> In realtà mi trovo piacevole anche adesso*, da terrunciella morbida quale sono, ma voglio ritornare a come ero prima del matrimonio.


Infatti non è mica detto che normopeso = meglio.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Okay mi hai convinta
> 
> dammi tutte le info in privato!



Già fatto cara!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Veramente, non riesco a capire che cosa ci sia di strano.
> 
> Scusa.
> 
> ...


No, intendevo tipo che questo stava strizzando gli occhi come una talpa al sole che non vede un cazzo, arriva una gli stringe il pacco, gli ficca mezzo metro di lingua in gola e poi se lo trascina in camera.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa è la versione au naturel della storia di President, che peraltro hanno scarcerato ieri.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a me è successo solo una volta di conoscere un bel carabiniere di milano che andava a torino, un'oretta di chiccchiere e sguardi, poi mi ha chiesto il n. ma non se ne è fatto niente perchè io ero già fidanzata
che sfiga:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, intendevo tipo che questo stava strizzando gli occhi come una talpa al sole che non vede un cazzo, arriva una gli stringe il pacco, gli ficca mezzo metro di lingua in gola e poi se lo trascina in camera.



Hahahahahah!!!!!  

Questo sarebbe un metodo d'approccio consigliato vivamente da Cheater


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Era già da un pò che non mi sopportavo più come ero.
> 
> Poi, mi ha rotto le scatole un amico che mi vuole bene fino a che non mi sono iscritta a un sito -ti do l'indirizzo in via privata per non fare pubblicità, anche se secondo me la pubblicità la merita eccome.
> 
> ...


Cioè...

Quando mi arriva un rosso generalmente taccio, ma... per questo?!?!?!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a me è successo solo una volta di conoscere un bel carabiniere di milano che andava a torino, un'oretta di chiccchiere e sguardi, poi mi ha chiesto il n. ma non se ne è fatto niente perchè io ero già fidanzata
> che sfiga:mrgreen:


Guarda che dalla fedeltà si può guarire.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahah!!!!!
> 
> Questo sarebbe un metodo d'approccio consigliato vivamente da Cheater


Quello è scemo e non fa testo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sconosciuti in particolare o altri uomini in generale?


in generale


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cioè...
> 
> Quando mi arriva un rosso generalmente taccio, ma... per questo?!?!?!



Anche a me perché ti ho chiesto se mi mandavi info in privato!




comunque io sono arrivata a Genova ma di fighi su questo treno non me ho ancora visti... E nemmeno fighe che ammiccano... Che treno sfigato


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Anche a me perché ti ho chiesto se mi mandavi info in privato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci ha rubinato un gaudente? 

Spero che da te sia bel tempo, qui piove e piove, che uggia!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Senza scherzi,

so che non bisogna pubblicizzare siti e simili qui, ma darli in privato non credo sia contro il regolamento...
Mica ci avrà rubinato Admin in persona?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Ci ha rubinato un gaudente*?
> 
> Spero che da te sia bel tempo, qui piove e piove, che uggia!


Una, più probabile.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey per favore.
Per favore.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

non è che mi ha preso la mano e pigio me nonostante?
spero di no...ora vedo di stare in osservazione


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Joey per favore.
> Per favore.


Shhh.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Era già da un pò che non mi sopportavo più come ero.
> 
> Poi, mi ha rotto le scatole un amico che mi vuole bene fino a che non mi sono iscritta a un sito -ti do l'indirizzo in via privata per non fare pubblicità, anche se secondo me la pubblicità la merita eccome.
> 
> ...



Lo trovo un post interessante 
ppareggiato oggi ci sarà il turbinato re pazzo
anzi se puoi passarmi qualche llink 
sarei curiosa...
grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo trovo un post interessante
> ppareggiato oggi ci sarà il turbinato re pazzo
> anzi se puoi passarmi qualche llink
> sarei curiosa...
> grazie



Fatto, mandati i link anche a te. Kisses!


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conosciuto in una chat libera quattro estati fa. Ero una sprovveduta.
> Sette anni meno di me: bugiardo e manipolatore.
> La sua frase preferita: non potrò mai rinunciare a te.
> L'ho lasciato un anno e mezzo fa ma mi cerca ancora.


sai che se ci avrei giurato,su di una cosa simile?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fatto, mandati i link anche a te. Kisses!



Rigrazie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sai che se ci avrei giurato,su di una cosa simile?


Posso chiederti perché ho dato questa impressione?


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senza scherzi,
> 
> so che non bisogna pubblicizzare siti e simili qui, ma darli in privato non credo sia contro il regolamento...
> Mica ci avrà rubinato Admin in persona?


Forse è qualcuno che ama le donne cicciotte con il culone!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Forse è qualcuno che ama le donne cicciotte con il culone!



Bè, in questo caso lo perdono 

Finalmente vado a casetta :smile: è stata una settimana pienissima.


----------



## Homer (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Anche a me perché ti ho chiesto se mi mandavi info in privato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoto, in questo momento sono sul frecciarossa per Milano di ritorno da Bologna.......pieno di cesse....:unhappy:

in compenso Bologna ė pieno di gnocca.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> C'è pure una puzza di ascelle allucinante e siamo fermi da 20 minuti alla Certosa di Pavia
> 
> ma l'hai vista quella pubblicità orrenda sulle ascelle pezzate? Non mi capacito che ci sia gente che viene pagata per partorire ste schifezze di pubblicità


Beh il casinò è l'approdo per i disperati. Chi del viaggio vede solo questi aspetti è sulla  strada del casino :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, intendevo tipo che questo stava strizzando gli occhi come una talpa al sole che non vede un cazzo, arriva una gli stringe il pacco, gli ficca mezzo metro di lingua in gola e poi se lo trascina in camera.


Ed è pure tipo Valeria Mazza. Proprio tipe che si incrociano giornalmente.


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> minni in questi giorni sei diversa, ti stai lasciando andare, non sebri più la professoressa tutta dun pezzo che eri. Sallo.


potere della deflorazione!!!
finalmente ha aperto ...altri canali.


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senza scherzi,
> 
> so che non bisogna pubblicizzare siti e simili qui, ma darli in privato non credo sia contro il regolamento...
> Mica ci avrà rubinato Admin in persona?


una domanda
ma si va su questi siti
perchè vuoi conoscere
persone del tutto estranee
alla tua cerchia di conoscenze?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> una domanda
> ma si va su questi siti
> perchè vuoi conoscere
> persone del tutto estranee
> alla tua cerchia di conoscenze?



Cara, è un sito che ti aiuta a dimagrire 
Se vuoi lo usi così e basta, poi se vuoi c'è anche il forum. Tutto sui temi delle diete, esercizi fisici, etc etc.
Ad alcuni aiuta molto sentirsi motivati dagli esempi altrui.


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cara, è un sito che ti aiuta a dimagrire
> Se vuoi lo usi così e basta, poi se vuoi c'è anche il forum. Tutto sui temi delle diete, esercizi fisici, etc etc.
> Ad alcuni aiuta molto sentirsi motivati dagli esempi altrui.[/QUOTE
> e le persone che hai attorno
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> e le persone che hai attorno
> non lo fanno?
> cioè è meglio confrontarsi
> con persone che non ti conoscono
> ...



Le persone che mi conoscono sono fantastiche,

ma non sono dei computer con un diario alimentare facilissimo da compilare, un database incredibile così che posso scrivere "inv" e il computer completa chiedendomi se intendo proprio gli involtini primavera vattelapesca, una porzione=4 involtini, in totale tot calorie, tot carboidrati, tot zuccheri 

Le persone che mi conoscono dopo un pò di volte che gli chiedo quante calorie ho bruciato facendo 34 minuti di camminata a 9 km all'ora si stufano, mentre quel sito no  e  aggiorna all'istante il mio limite di calorie del giorno.

Le persone che conosco, dopo un pò di volte che vado a chiedergli di calcolare il mio indice di massa corporea tendono ad annoiarsi. E non mi disegnano i grafici :smile:

non sono interessate alla percentuale delle mie macro
al diagramma delle calorie
e delle calorie bruciate

non ricordano l'andamento delle mie misure, nè del peso.

Non so come mai, ma non mi passano articoli sulle diete, sugli esercizi etc.

Saranno persone particolarmente egoiste?



Guarda, se vai a dare una occhiata capisci quello che dico.

A parte il fatto che non tutti hanno il sostegno della famiglia e amici.

Spesso e volentieri, ahimè, c'è uno/una che dimagrisce, e attorno a lui compagno e figli che mangiano robacce super grasse. 

Cmq, non è (solo) quello il punto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> e le persone che hai attorno
> non lo fanno?
> cioè è meglio confrontarsi
> con persone che non ti conoscono
> ...


Mi sa che non sei mai stata a dieta sul serio in vita tua o hai intorno solo persone che hanno il tuo stesso bisogno di farla.
Se una persona è a dieta suscita negli altri reazioni diverse tra le quali esiste l'invidia e l'ignoranza.
L'invidioso tormenterà ripetendo all'infinito "Ma ancora stai a dieta? Ma ne hai bisogno ancora?" per minare la forza di volontà, l'ignorante suggerirà ricette secondo lui leggerissime che hanno 500 calorie a forchettata. Poi ci sono quelli che non ne hanno mai avuto bisogno e si ingozzano di cose ipercaloriche domandando "Ma sei sicura di non poterla mangiare?!".
Queste persone (e altre tipologie) suscitano un filo di irritabilità :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le persone che mi conoscono sono fantastiche,
> 
> ma non sono dei computer con un diario alimentare facilissimo da compilare, un database incredibile così che posso scrivere "inv" e il computer completa chiedendomi se intendo proprio gli involtini primavera vattelapesca, una porzione=4 involtini, in totale tot calorie, tot carboidrati, tot zuccheri
> 
> ...


non credevo fosse così complicato
comunque in bocca al lupo e forza!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non credevo fosse così complicato
> comunque in bocca al lupo e forza!



Ma non è complicato per nulla.

Solo, ti offre tante cose, che aiutano un pò la motivazione


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che non sei mai stata a dieta sul serio in vita tua o hai intorno solo persone che hanno il tuo stesso bisogno di farla.
> Se una persona è a dieta suscita negli altri reazioni diverse tra le quali esiste l'invidia e l'ignoranza.
> L'invidioso tormenterà ripetendo all'infinito "Ma ancora stai a dieta? Ma ne hai bisogno ancora?" per minare la forza di volontà, l'ignorante suggerirà ricette secondo lui leggerissime che hanno 500 calorie a forchettata. Poi ci sono quelli che non ne hanno mai avuto bisogno e si ingozzano di cose ipercaloriche domandando "Ma sei sicura di non poterla mangiare?!".
> Queste persone (e altre tipologie) suscitano un filo di irritabilità :carneval:


no, onestamente no
non mi sono mai sottosta 
ad una dieta dimagrante, 
anzi.... 
ho avuto una serie di problemi fisici
per i quali sono arrivata a pesare....
non dico la cifra perchè fa spavento
a modo mio ho subito battutine idiote
false domande di interessamento
al mio stato di salute
sai come rispondevo?
sono anoressica, voglio perdere
altri 10 kg:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vedessi che facce
poi però se ne stavano zitte
si un brutto periodo
comunque persone che al posto
di sostenere una persona
che dimostra amore verso se stessa
e la propria salute, cercano di affossarla
allora siam messi proprio male


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> no, onestamente no
> non mi sono mai sottosta
> ad una dieta dimagrante,
> anzi....
> ...



Stellina, in questo momento mi stai facendo una tenerezza grande :smile:

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non è complicato per nulla.
> 
> Solo, ti offre tante cose, che aiutano un pò la motivazione


ben venga ogni tipo di aiuto motivazionale


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2013)

Cmq ho ricevuto più pm oggi che in un anno, per sapere l'indirizzo del sito di cui ho scritto


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stellina, in questo momento mi stai facendo una tenerezza grande :smile:
> 
> Un abbraccio!


perchè ti sembro una sempliciotta?
ma io sono così


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ed è pure tipo Valeria Mazza. Proprio tipe che si incrociano giornalmente.


 Tu non le noti, perché ti farebbe male notarle. Occhio non vede,cuore non duole e culo non rode.
Ma il tuo ex marito le nota eccome. Chiediglielo se non ci credi.


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tu non le noti, perché ti farebbe male notarle. Occhio non vede,cuore non duole e culo non rode.
> Ma il tuo ex marito le nota eccome. Chiediglielo se non ci credi.


Ma lo sai che sei veramente un cafone?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che sei veramente un cafone?



più che altro si sbaglia di grosso
una bellezza vera come quella di valeria mazza, anche noi donne la notiamo eccome

...anche un VALERIO MAZZA non ci sfuggirebbe!


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tu non le noti, perché ti farebbe male notarle. Occhio non vede,cuore non duole e culo non rode.
> Ma il tuo ex marito le nota eccome. Chiediglielo se non ci credi.



Io una volta sul treno ho incontrato Licia Colò. L'ho notata. Tra l'altro è altissima. Vale?

un'altra volta ho incontrato David Riondino

poi una volta a Bologna ho incontrato Silvio Orlando per strada


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che altro si sbaglia di grosso
> una bellezza vera come quella di valeria mazza, anche noi donne la notiamo eccome
> 
> ...anche un VALERIO MAZZA non ci sfuggirebbe!


si, specialmente la... MaZZA!!!!
e non stiamo parlando del cognome, vero?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, specialmente la... MaZZA!!!!
> e non stiamo parlando del cognome, vero?



sì che parlavo del cognome
era una battuta fine ed elegante!


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Io una volta sul treno ho incontrato Licia Colò. L'ho notata. Tra l'altro è altissima. Vale?
> 
> un'altra volta ho incontrato David Riondino
> 
> poi una volta a Bologna ho incontrato Silvio Orlando per strada


io a Roma di notte, le 2 circa, incontrai Valentino , suual fontana della barcaccia a piazza di Spagna,
 poi incontrai qualche giorno dopo la Milly Carlucci a via del Corso, incontrai pure al nuovo sacker, mORETTI
e infine incontri la Schiffer e la NAOMI A VIA cONDOTTI.ERANO COSI ALTE, MA COSI ALTE CHE DA LONTANO sembravano dei trampolieri, rispetto alla gente che passeggiava.
una merda.
loro, mica io.


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io a Roma di notte, le 2 circa, incontrai Valentino , suual fontana della barcaccia a piazza di Spagna,
> poi incontrai qualche giorno dopo la Milly Carlucci a via del Corso, incontrai pure al nuovo sacker, mORETTI
> e infine incontri la Schiffer e la NAOMI A VIA cONDOTTI.ERANO COSI ALTE, MA COSI ALTE CHE DA LONTANO sembravano dei trampolieri, rispetto alla gente che passeggiava.
> una merda.
> loro, mica io.


Perché una merda?

ora che ci penso io ho incontrato anche il mago Otelma ad Arenzano!


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì che parlavo del cognome
> era una battuta fine ed elegante!


non tutti i cognomi...rendono giustizia.

comunque, tu sei sempre fine ed elegante.
per antonomasia, altrimenti che pantera saresti?


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Perché una merda?
> 
> ora che ci penso io ho incontrato anche il mago Otelma ad Arenzano!


perchè in realtà, a parte il mondo dorato,ti rendi conto , incrociandolo dal vivo, di quello che sono.
la carlucci, gran bella donna, una donnona... piena di acne... valentino, riverso su questa fontana rinascimentale... in preda a non so cosa.... la Noemi e la schifer.... tipo animali, incapaci di stare tra la gente... come di carta, avevano paura di essere toccate.
è vita questa?


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *non tutti i cognomi...rendono giustizia.*
> 
> comunque, tu sei sempre fine ed elegante.
> per antonomasia, altrimenti che pantera saresti?



il tempo di illudersi

grazie caro gentiluomo


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il tempo di illudersi
> 
> grazie caro gentiluomo


come secondo cognome... porto MAZZAFERRI!!!!


----------



## killbill (7 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè in realtà, a parte il mondo dorato,ti rendi conto , incrociandolo dal vivo, di quello che sono.
> la carlucci, gran bella donna, una donnona... piena di acne... valentino, riverso su questa fontana rinascimentale... in preda a non so cosa.... la Noemi e la schifer.... tipo animali, incapaci di stare tra la gente... come di carta, avevano paura di essere toccate.
> è vita questa?



Hai ragione

io però a una festa ho conosciuto Matt Damon e Jude Law ed erano molto simpatici e alla mano, non se la tiravano per niente (erano in Italia perché stavano girando The talented Mr Ripley)


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> 
> io però a una festa ho conosciuto Matt Damon e Jude Law ed erano molto simpatici e alla mano, non se la tiravano per niente (erano in Italia perché stavano girando The talented Mr Ripley)


è vero,
 non se la tirano per niente, alla festa...
ma prova la mattina dopo a chiamarli al citofono...


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> .................mi capita spesso quando sono in giro per lavoro o anche semplicemente passeggiando con moglie e figlio dentro un centro commerciale od in spiaggia al mare, chiedermi se tra le persone che incrocio potrei riconoscere (intendo sospettare) se tra di esse ci siano amanti/traditi e traditori e in che modo hanno iniziato questa storia.
> .........


Non sei l'unico a fare questi pensieri......


----------



## Calipso (12 Settembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Non sei l'unico a fare questi pensieri......



Anche io sai...? da quando frequento il forum... guardo le persone con occhi diversi....


----------

